# Diseño PID para planta de tercer orden inestable



## jp16 (May 14, 2011)

Hola,
estoy trabajando en el diseño de un control PID para una planta de tercer orden, de tipo:
G =   K / (s+p1)(s+p2)(s+p3)

Donde 2 polos son estables, y uno inestable.

He tratado de ajustar el controlador usando asignación de polos, pero hace un tempo ya que no veo esta materia por lo que creo que usar un controlador PID para este tipo de plantas, de mas de 3 polos, no se puede.
Me pueeden aconsejar de alguna forma? muchas gracias


----------



## asdf123 (May 24, 2011)

Matlab y sisotool.

Lo otro es hacerlo a mano ( mas lento y engorroso, pero mas simple si no sabes usar matlab y sisotool). Ver la función de transferencia en lazo cerrado, con el PID, y ver como se comporta ( caundo es estable, la velocidad del sistema, etc...)

saludos


----------



## turkomac (Jun 18, 2011)

lo primero q1 debes hacer es ver tu respuesta al sistema en matlab y despues usar el sitool para ver los diagramas de raices , bode y nyquist! con sisottol pues ir agregando controladore kp , ki , kd y compensadores , te aconsejo que uses el  ingenieria de control moderna ogatta ahi vienen ejemplos


----------



## MYSTERIO (Jun 21, 2011)

Serìa muy interesante saber què polos quieres reubicar.

El PID no se usa generalmente para estabilizar, si bien, se puede y se hace, sus funciones principales son brindar robustez al sistema y que siga referencias. En algunos casos, la parte integral (el polo en el origen que tienes que poner) puede traerte màs problemas que soluciones para estabilizar un sistema.

Yo te reocmendarìa un controlador de adelanto de fase (Agregar un polo y un cero libres).

Asì a ojo de buen cubero, colocar el cero exactamente en la misma posiciòn que tu polo estable que estè màs cercano al origen, cancelaciòn de polos (recuerda, no se pueden cancelar polos inestables) y tu polo, ponerlo lo màs lejos que se pueda del origen, siendo estable. Con esto, estoy seguro que tu sistema serà estable.

Y no me sorprenderìa que, una sola ganancia pueda estabilizar tu sistema por como lo describes, aunque, habrìa que saber dònde estàn los polos estables y el inestable.

Usar bode y nyquist para esto? se me hace demasiado, no le veo sentido. Es un sistema fàcil (2 polos estables uno inestable) no le verìa sentido a hacer el anàlisis en frecuencia.


Si no tienes matlab, analizando el sistema en lazo cerrado, no es muy complicaod, si tienes matlab, coloca tu planta, y dale la instrucciòn "rlocus" y veràs el lugar geomètrico de las raìces que es todo lo que necesitas. 

Si solicitas màs ayuda, aquì andamos.


----------

